# First Steam at Dan Pantages



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I was just sent these photos from Dan.
He completed the first loop of his track this afternoon and had the first run on it right away.
I can't wait until I can get over there to try it out with something that moves a little faster to test his track laying skills!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you David for putting up the pictures. At 3:00 pm October 29, 2010 I fired up my Heisler and ran it on my first completed loop. We still have another loop to complete but this is a big step, finally having a railroad of my own to run on.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

That looks great. Now that you have your own track I hope you won't ignore the National Summer Steamup in Sacramento. 

Steve


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry Steve, David and I will be there. It will just mean that I will get to run my engines more than once a year at Sacramento.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

Looks great! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

D & D
Thanks for the photos and inspiration to complete our layout. The down side to you build is once a track is complete how do you resist the temptation of steamin' instead of working on completion of the other rails? I probably know the answer-both!


Dan- certainly a layout worthy of a visit for a steamup. Excellent design and wonderful integration with the landscape.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Dan! I like it!


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Dan,Get a good cup of Coffee or Tea at app.8am and have a Morning Run.You will see the greatest Plumes,and what a great way to start the Day 
Happy Steaming,See You at Diamondhead


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing like being able to steam right in your own backyard, anytime you feel like it. 

Larry


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work on your layout, Dan!! The first run is always special. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Carl in Tx (Jan 15, 2008)

Dan, the track and back yard look great! And the heisler and ditcher are awesome! I always knew you were a gearhead! :_) 
Cheers, 
Carl Malone


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Carl, now I know I'm accepted, don't the rest of you worry, the next pictures will be of proper road engines. Charles, even though I lit the fire on the Heisler today I also laid 20 feet of track finishing the first passing siding. No track laying tomorrow, I’ve run out of SS rail joiners.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
Enjoy the day off from the track work. I have 6 pieces to finish along with tie down all the track having laid it out. So, today will be a busy one


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

A v. fine-looking track there, Mr Pantage, and a beautiful Heisler, too. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you tac, we steamed again today. I could get used to this. :>)


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you do get used to it Dan. Get so used to it that you start a thread documenting the first time you have to replace the rails due to wear. The functioning domes are almost finished and fine table salt is a close scale sand.


----------

